# If you could meet and hang out with 3 people on FAF, who would you choose?



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

I would hang out with Heckler & Koch, Fuzzy Alien, and Midnight Panics probably. :3

Who would you like to hang out with?


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Interesting. There are a lot of people I'd hang with, but I don't want to hurt feelings by doing this publicly. I just don't roll like that.

However, there is someone here I likely actually will be hanging out with in the near future. :3 Teehee


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2010)

In before thread ends peacefully with no call-outs as the no-trolling rule intended, hint hint.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Interesting. There are a lot of people I'd hang with, but I don't want to hurt feelings by doing this publicly. I just don't roll like that.
> 
> However, there is someone here I likely actually will be hanging out with in the near future. :3 Teehee


Watch out H&K. I think Fuzzy figured out your address. D:


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> In before thread ends peacefully with no call-outs as the no-trolling rule intended, hint hint.




Does that include positive usage?


----------



## Luca (May 6, 2010)

No one. Your all freaks.


----------



## ArielMT (May 6, 2010)

Xipoid said:


> Does that include positive usage?



To the best of my understanding, no.  That's not how I interpret the first rule listed in the Forum Rules announcement, which is why I spelled it out in more detail.

On topic, I really haven't given any thought as to which three I'd hang out with.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> In before thread ends peacefully with no call-outs as the no-trolling rule intended, hint hint.


lol


*EdieFantabulous*
Irreverent said to try Xearun's (did I spell that right?) "Shoot the Dragon" sooo... *Xearun*
And uhhh... Give me a minute... Maybe *Garoose* just so I could call him "Fru Fru" the whole time. xD


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> To the best of my understanding, no.  That's not how I interpret the first rule listed in the Forum Rules announcement, which is why I spelled it out in more detail.




Interesting...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> *EdieFantabulous*


=///=
Bloodshot_Eyes, Jashwa, and an as of yet unannounced third party.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix, Whitenoise, and Tycho.

BFFs. â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

no one cause no one would hang out with a guy who rather sleep to pass the time


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 6, 2010)

I'll just take the three people who post after me.

:3


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Easog said:


> I'll just take the three people who post after me.
> 
> :3


<3~


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Interesting. There are a lot of people I'd hang with, but I don't want to hurt feelings by doing this publicly. I just don't roll like that.
> 
> However, there is someone here I likely actually will be hanging out with in the near future. :3 Teehee


Obviously Skittlez... :V


Easog said:


> I'll just take the three people who post after me.
> 
> :3


What the Crap?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

yay!

Anyways, I have no idea who I'd hang out with. I don't know how much you guys secretly love or hate me. Probably hate.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 6, 2010)

So, Taren Fox, Bloodshot Eyes, Heckler & Koch- You guys like omelettes?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> yay!
> 
> Anyways, I have no idea who I'd hang out with. I don't know how much you guys secretly love or hate me. Probably hate.


we all secretly wish to gut you


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Obviously Skittlez... :V


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Easog said:


> So, Taren Fox, Bloodshot Eyes, Heckler & Koch- You guys like omelettes?


I don't really like eggs... >.>


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Easog said:


> So, Taren Fox, Bloodshot Eyes, Heckler & Koch- You guys like omelettes?


Only if they contain the crushed hopes and dreams of failed furry artists. :3


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

Easog said:


> I'll just take the three people who post after me.
> 
> :3



Dibs.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't really like eggs... >.>


>:[


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> Dibs.


YOU HAVE FAILED!


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> YOU HAVE FAILED!


He can take Bloodshot's place. Takun will appreciate omelettes.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (May 6, 2010)

i'd hang (with) myself


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Easog said:


> He can take Bloodshot's place. Takun will appreciate omelettes.


I was about to suggest this...


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

You know, this thread would be a whole lot more interesting if people supplied a rationale. Then again, it would also turn into one giant ass grabbing patting thread. Much like that one from some time ago... oh god, why


I have some in mind, but I must raise the question as to the conditions of this meeting. Must the three of them meet me all at once (implying they must keep each others' company as well) or are they to meet me independently? Also, am I to be concerned with actual compatibility with our personalities or should I more think of who would be just interesting to meet (even if just once)?


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Id hang out with Eddie fantabulous, Taren Fox, and SirRob.

y'all seem like interestin people XD

Edit: also, nobody chose me...lol XD


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> we all secretly wish to gut you


I figured you all would.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 6, 2010)

:3  FPR, Koronikov, and nrr.  Most likely anyway.

Edit: I'm sure all three know why.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't really like eggs... >.>


I don't like them unless I cook them correctly.



Also, who would hang out with me?
I can't figure out who the last one should be.


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured you all would.


 
I dont want to gut you...I want to light you up with my paintball marker XD


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't like them unless I cook them correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm already on the list. x3
How 'bout Fru Fru? xD


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Id hang out with Eddie fantabulous, Taren Fox, and SirRob.
> 
> y'all seem like interestin people XD
> 
> Edit: also, nobody chose me...lol XD


It's not Eddie gosh darn >:[
Look at the bio "I guess I will finally do this"


Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'm already on the list. x3
> How 'bout Fru Fru? xD


Yeah, I was thinking about Fru Fru... but Mister other guy here seems good too.
However a pocket monster must have it's trainer.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> I dont want to gut you...I want to light you up with my paintball marker XD


Airsoft > paintball.

I'll light you up with my airsoft MP5 :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Airsoft > paintball.
> 
> I'll light you up with my airsoft MP5 :V


I will light you both up with rainbows!


----------



## paintballadict9 (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Airsoft > paintball.
> 
> I'll light you up with my airsoft MP5 :V


 

Oh please dont turn this into one of those "airsoft or paintball" things.

Both have their posotives and negatives, live with it.

also @ Edie my bad...


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox. Fuzzy alien because we share interest for at least one piece of ass hurrr

Maybe Edie because I'm under the impression that he's pretty fun irl.

 H&K, HAXX, Takun, and Browder all seem pretty cool tbh


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2010)

Cannonfodder, Leon, and... oh I don't know. H&K?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> Oh please dont turn this into one of those "airsoft or paintball" things.
> 
> Both have their posotives and negatives, live with it.
> 
> also @ Edie my bad...


Hey you brought it up man, don't blame me :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> also @ Edie my bad...


It's okay ~<3


Midnight Panics said:


> Taren Fox. Fuzzy alien because we share interest for at least one piece of ass hurrr
> 
> Maybe Edie because I'm under the impression that he's pretty fun irl.
> 
> H&K, HAXX, Takun, and Browder all seem pretty cool tbh


Sweet, somebody thinks I might be fun.
Depends on if I am stoned, feeling good, or bored, I can be interesting during anyone of those.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I figured you all would.


but think of it, we would mount you on a wall


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> but think of it, we would mount you on a wall


But I don't want to get mounted on a wall.

With both the literal and sexual meanings.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want to get mounted on a wall.
> 
> With both the literal and sexual meanings.


Then do it on the couch :V


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (May 6, 2010)

Me, myself and I.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Then do it on the couch :V


Okay.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Okay.


Ahhh, see problem solved.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But I don't want to get mounted on a wall.
> 
> With both the literal and sexual meanings.


fine we'll keep you in the attic


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> fine we'll keep you in the attic


But will I get laid in said attic?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But will I get laid in said attic?


Want to be? You just have to believe!


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Want to be? You just have to believe!


I BELIEVE I BELIEVE!

Now where are my furry sex slaves?


----------



## Takun (May 6, 2010)

Hey HK derailing every thread into you hitting on everyone.  >:c


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I BELIEVE I BELIEVE!
> 
> Now where are my furry sex slaves?


Well hello there ;3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Well hello there ;3



Sexy. :3


If you said me then I would have said you too. :3 And Scotty, y'all know you want to hang out with Scotty. That would be fun.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Takun said:


> Hey <CENSORED> derailing every thread into you hitting on everyone.  >:c


Do not speak that name! >=[


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Sexy. :3
> 
> 
> If you said me then I would have said you too. :3 And Scotty, y'all know you want to hang out with Scotty. That would be fun.


With Scotty eh? Okay...
Bloodshot_eyes, Jashwa, Fru Fru, or
Bloodshot_eyes, Fuzzy, 8-bit


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Nobody :V


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nobody :V


Not even me?! :V


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> But will I get laid in said attic?


nothing more kinky than knowing that you getting laid is keeping someone awake down below


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not even me?! :V


 
Nope, nobody but if I had to choose I'd probably be chilling with Haxx, I have no idea who the other two would be :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope, nobody but if I had to choose I'd probably be chilling with Haxx, I have no idea who the other two would be :\


Awe... well then... BAWWWWW!


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Awe... well then... BAWWWWW!


 Your cool though xD


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nobody :V


You don't wanna hang with Scotty?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your cool though xD


Sweet, just not cool enough I guess.


Taren Fox said:


> You don't wanna hang with Scotty?


:c


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Sweet, just not cool enough I guess.


 
Your a ninja, ninja's are scary D:



Taren Fox said:


> You don't wanna hang with Scotty?


 I dunno...he just doesn't seem like the type I'd want to hang with :\


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your a ninja, ninjas are scary D:


Ninjas are also cool  I'm scary?


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nobody :V


Fine I'll keep the boobs to myself :V


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> Fine I'll keep the boobs to myself :V


 But...but ;^;
Nobody never hangs with me D:


----------



## Lobar (May 6, 2010)

I want to cook shit with AzurePhoenix and BlueberriHusky.  Not sure who #3 should be.  Nargle, to make it a cooking trio, maybe, if she hasn't decided she hates me.  Otherwise Jashwa, Exunod, Tycho, Jelly, Harebelle, Mojotech, and probably a few other names escaping the grasp of my shitty memory would all be great to hang out with.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Your a ninja, ninja's are scary D:


Boo...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Boo...


 
*throws anti-ninja powder at you* heh try that again, I dare ya


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Nope, nobody but if I had to choose I'd probably be chilling with Haxx, I have no idea who the other two would be :\


Let's chill dude. :3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> *throws anti-ninja powder at you* heh try that again, I dare ya


What the? This is flour? I mean yeah, I'm easier to see in the dark, but I still have a fuckin' sword...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What the? This is flour? I mean yeah, I'm easier to see in the dark, but I still have a fuckin' sword...


*lick*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> *lick*


Now it's wet flour... >.>


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Now it's wet flour... >.>


=O


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (May 6, 2010)

Theres is several ppl i wouldnt mind meeting.
I rather not say either

Tho this june i prob will at califur. Dont know which ppl from this forum really going tho.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 6, 2010)

Me, Myself, and I.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Me, Myself, and I.


Not even me? :<


----------



## kyle19 (May 6, 2010)

I actually have four. SirRob, CannonFodder, Heckler & Koch, and Scotty.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

If I had to choose 3...

Fuzzy Alien, Taren Fox, and Scotty.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Whitenoise, Ratte, and weirdly enough Exu.


----------



## CerbrusNL (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Not even me? :<


Nope.
Not everyone is as fantastic as they believe to be.


----------



## TashkentFox (May 6, 2010)

Don't make me choose!


----------



## OssumPawesome (May 6, 2010)

Am I allowed to 'hang out with them' by slapping some sense into them?


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

I would simply hang with me, myself and mah pickel. Oh and Exunod.

Because I rock. B)


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Shit...there's too many.

Exu, Easog, Takun, Jashwa, SnowFox, Zrcalo, Bloodshot_Eyes, Nothing Too Interesting, ilrak if she's still around, and many others, really. Don't be offended if you're not on here, I'd probably hang out with you too if you're a cool person.

Besides HK. He's a fag.

jk ilu bnlt


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2010)

I dunno really, I'm still kinda new around here.  If I had to choose I'd say Heckler and Koch, Taren Fox and Tashkent...  Any of ya'll live near Nerja in Spain, or in Britain somewhere? XD


----------



## Tycho (May 6, 2010)

Screw arbitrary limits on how many people I could hang out with.  Am I hanging out with them in a diving bell or a small aircraft or something? Fuck that.

Besides, I generally don't do the "hang out" thing.  Unless hanging out involves viddygames and food and drink.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Honestly, the one person I think I'd get along well with here is WillowWulf... I mean, she's fairly into both anime and videogames, so I think it'd be fun if we hung out. Plus she's friendly and approachable. In real life, I'd probably be intimidated by most of you.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Honestly, the one person I think I'd get along well with here is WillowWulf... I mean, she's fairly into both anime and videogames, so I think it'd be fun if we hung out. Plus she's friendly and approachable. In real life, I'd probably be intimidated by most of you.


 
Its cause my skin... T.T


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its cause my skin... T.T


Oh yes, most definitely.


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Its cause my skin... T.T


 
_~Lick~_

Yeah... you're right...
You taste terrible. >:[


----------



## Unsilenced (May 6, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Am I allowed to 'hang out with them' by slapping some sense into them?



If that's an option, my list is too long.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

Elessara said:


> _~Lick~_
> 
> Yeah... you're right...
> You taste terrible. >:[


 
Keep your tongue to yourself lady :V





SirRob said:


> Oh yes, most definitely.


 


Oh well, the less furries around me the better I always say


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Oh well, the less furries around me the better I always say


Your sarcasm detector seems to be broken. I'd get it replaced if I were you, these parts can be dangerous without them.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Your sarcasm detector seems to be broken. I'd get it replaced if I were you, these parts can be dangerous without them.


 But furries are weird and disgusting D:


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch: Then we can be sarcastic about everything. 

atrakaj: We can Finally destroy ourselves. 

Fuzzy Alien: Respect the Lombax


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> But furries are weird and disgusting D:


Weird? Yes. Disgusting? ...Also yes.
...
...
Uh... Well that didn't work out too well.

But so what? We can still be fun to hang... out... with....

...


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Weird? Yes. Disgusting? ...Also yes.
> ...
> ...
> Uh... Well that didn't work out too well.
> ...


 
I like anime and I like games but I just don't think I'd feel right being near furries :\


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like anime and I like games but I just don't think I'd feel right being near furries :\


You like anime? When did this happen?

Why wouldn't you feel right near furries? You are one.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You like anime? When did this happen?
> 
> Why wouldn't you feel right near furries? You are one.


 
I am? :O

Also did you miss me when I had Kenpachi Zaraki as an avatar and then on another thread I'm calling out bankai's and shit 

I guess I don't feel right with my self *shoots self in the head*


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I am? :O
> 
> Also did you miss me when I had Kenpachi Zaraki as an avatar and then on another thread I'm calling out bankai's and shit
> 
> I guess I don't feel right with my self *shoots self in the head*


Oh yeah, I remember when you had the Kenpachi avatar. 

Uh... You okay there?


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh yeah, I remember when you had the Kenpachi avatar.
> 
> Uh... You okay there?


 
Why am I still here damn it...you there, pull the trigger :[


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Why am I still here damn it...you there, pull the trigger :[


What? I couldn't kill you. No one derails threads quite like you do.


----------



## south syde dobe (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> What? I couldn't kill you. No one derails threads quite like you do.


 
I don't derail threads all the...fffffffffffffffffffff
Its a curse I tell you....why am I covered in fur ;^;
God's a prick for doing this to me :|


----------



## The Chaos Knight (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't derail threads all the...fffffffffffffffffffff
> Its a curse I tell you....why am I covered in fur ;^;
> God's a prick for doing this to me :|


No shit? I'll do it. 

*grabs hand gun and Shoots him in the head*


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Heckler, Scotty & LonelyKistune :V
Just kidding with you heckler I would hang out with Heckler, Paxil & Brazen.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 6, 2010)

-Nargle (And play with her cute doggeh!)
-TashkentFox (maybe)
-Surgat


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 6, 2010)

Let's see...
Yann Tiersen, Henri Laborit, and the Rose brothers or something.

Oh wait.
I don't particularly like anyone on here :V
I have no friends on an internet forum, bawwww.


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

CC, atrakaj, and... uhh...

I dunno. :I

Can I hang out with the ottermods? We could all smash clams.


----------



## VoidBat (May 6, 2010)

No one.

I would bore you to death with discussions about sourdough bread, schnapps and snus. :V


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

I want to hang out with the people noone else wants to hang out with...and WillowWolf...and Pintear...and Ratte....and that one guy with the fursona thats all RAWR.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Exunod said:


> Am I allowed to 'hang out with them' by slapping some sense into them?


You forgot I am a masochist


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

VivalaPhipha Hottigress & either Heckler & Koch or Koray (but hes a meanie sometimes)


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

Awwwww, but moooommmm! They're all so adorable, I can't pick just three!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

I dun have 3 to hang out with, brb gonna sleep instead of hang out


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2010)

I guess nobody would choose me but yeah, that's what I say:

I do not prefer anybody on FAF and thus I could hang out with three people as long as:
1)They don't air rape
2) They don't INTENTIONALLY air rape
3) They do not talk about /b/
4) They are not newfags
5)They are not newfurs
6) They are aware that I hate furries and that everything I say is true
7) I can't say if the sixth sentence is true
8]Imperishable Night
9)They do not have a cirno brain

Yeah
true
true


----------



## Tabasco (May 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I guess nobody would choose me but yeah, that's what I say:
> 
> I do not prefer anybody on FAF and thus I could hang out with three people as long as:
> 1)They don't air rape
> ...



I'd choose you. :V

To go make me dinner.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Hey, another dick sucking thread!

murrrrrr

What Luca said.  You're all fucking weirdos and I want nothing to do with any of you outside this forum.

Seriously, though -- I like meeting anyone, really.  I hope to think I'm pretty friendly and easy to get along with (as long as you don't mind I'm a sarcastic bastard and like to joke around a lot).


----------



## Koray (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> VivalaPhipha Hottigress & either Heckler & Koch or Koray (but hes a meanie sometimes)


Oh, thank you so much >:I


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> Oh, thank you so much >:I


Your on my list still meanie.


----------



## Koray (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your on my list still meanie.


"Either H&K OR Koray" >:I


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

Koray said:


> "Either H&K OR Koray" >:I


Yeah but probably you cause H&K is apparently not gay :V

Also he thinks airsoft is better than paintball, what a pansy.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I guess nobody would choose me but yeah, that's what I say:
> 
> I do not prefer anybody on FAF and thus I could hang out with three people as long as:
> 1)They don't air rape
> ...


Every time I see your sig I think of Kickapoo.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Yeah but probably you cause H&K is apparently not gay :V
> 
> Also he thinks airsoft is better than paintball, what a pansy.


You're going to have realize one of these days he's just sarcastic.  I think it should've became obvious that time he rp that someone cut his dick off.


----------



## Browder (May 6, 2010)

Tough question. Hm, Fuzzy, Irreverent, and Harabelle probably. I might hang out with Surgat just because I've never met an actual AI in person. Maybe if we got on good terms I could convince him to not kill John Conner.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You're going to have realize one of these days he's just sarcastic.  I think it should've became obvious that time he rp that someone cut his dick off.


Foxy_boy knows many things others do not. :3

But I don't trust you shitbat >_> Besides I keep my promises.... Most of the time...


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Foxy_boy knows many things others do not. :3
> 
> But I don't trust you shitbat >_> Besides I keep my promises.... Most of the time...


And I know almost all there is to the fandom, such as the fandom being built on lies.

Who's shitbat?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> And I know almost all there is to the fandom, such as the fandom being built on lies.
> 
> Who's shitbat?


I meant about peoples personal thingies.

Your the shitbat :V

Random insult.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I meant about peoples personal thingies.
> 
> Your the shitbat :V
> 
> Random insult.


Personally underneath my hatred is more hatred.

Oh, haven't heard that insult before.
*writes down on paper*


----------



## Irreverent (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Can I hang out with the ottermods? We could all smash clams.



Anytime.  New girl brings the clams, Xaerun brings the sand beer, Nylack brings the art and I'll bring the rum.  Clambake!



Aden said:


> Awwwww, but moooommmm! They're all so adorable, I can't pick just three!



Indeed.  There're few that I wouldn't hang out with, but the opposite thread would get locked ASAP, "Three FAF people I'd like to see in a shallow grave." :twisted:



Browder said:


> Tough question. Hm, Fuzzy, Irreverent, and Harabelle probably. I might hang out with Surgat just because I've never met an actual AI in person. Maybe if we got on good terms I could convince him to not kill John Conner.



If you think Surgat is cool [he's a hyperthreaded quad-core phenom running linux Mint] you'll love the guy that programmed him.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I'll bring the rum.
> 
> 
> Indeed.  There're few that I wouldn't hang out with, but the opposite thread would get locked ASAP, "Three FAF people I'd like to see in a shallow grave."


The rum is gone.


Am I one of the ones you'd like to see in a shallow grave?


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Personally underneath my hatred is more hatred.
> 
> Oh, haven't heard that insult before.
> *writes down on paper*


Well I didnt mean about you, just certain tastey tidbits about certain people, I could spill it all and create a shitfirestorm but I'm a just a nice guy :3

Being nice gives you access to information not wanted to be known


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Well I didnt mean about you, just certain tastey tidbits about certain people, I could spill it all and create a shitfirestorm but I'm a just a nice guy :3
> 
> Being nice gives you access to information not wanted to be known


so you know lies folks put out then :V


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

No I know teh trufs, once you get to know someone you can tell if they tell you something they wouldn't want other people to know about.


----------



## Koray (May 6, 2010)

Lukar, Lord Kanin, Hitman+.....+...+...+...+...+...+... they are too many ;__;

(Yes, foxy, you are in them too >.>)


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

So far, it is just South Syde. I am too indecisive to pick two others.


----------



## Joeyyy (May 6, 2010)

I have... no clue.

maybe H&K cuz he sounds like someone that would be some crazy fun.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> So far, it is just South Syde. I am too indecisive to pick two others.


I promise I won't whip my dick out in public :V


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I promise I won't whip my dick out in public :V


Whipping out a dildo counts too :V


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> I promise I won't whip my dick out in public :V



Only if you harass South Syde with your dick, for the lols.

Oh and be ready to party at some point. I am bringing liquor.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Whipping out Thor counts too :V


I'd be more like the guy that thor thought was a girl.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Only if you harass South Syde with your dick, for the lols.
> 
> Oh and be ready to party at some point. I am bringing liquor.


Funfunfunfunfunfunfunfunfunfun :3


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I have... no clue.
> 
> maybe H&K cuz he sounds like someone that would be some crazy fun.



Raping puppies would be a pretty crazy time. 

I'd suggest bringing Rakuen too.


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> No I know teh trufs, once you get to know someone you can tell if they tell you something they wouldn't want other people to know about.


....sooo you saying "yes I know the lies folks say" then


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ....sooo you saying "yes I know the lies folks say" then


Your a dumb pessimist. :V


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Oh, and Garreth. WillowWulf and Garreth. That's two.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Shit...there's too many.
> 
> Exu, Easog, Takun, Jashwa, SnowFox, Zrcalo, Bloodshot_Eyes, Nothing Too Interesting, ilrak if she's still around, and many others, really. Don't be offended if you're not on here, I'd probably hang out with you too if you're a cool person.
> 
> ...


:3


I'd want to hang out with Hkrotch, scotty, edie fantabulous, yummy'nbeefy, south syde, cannonfodder and cannibal kylie


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Your a dumb pessimist. :V


you should know, due to being simple things go over my head.
now stop being happy about knowing the lies folks used EVEN to their friends


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Idk, anyone whom I already 'know' via the internet....


----------



## Foxy_Boy (May 6, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you should know, due to being simple things go over my head.
> now stop being happy about knowing the lies folks used EVEN to their friends


Lol they might not have their friends if these things were known....


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Idk, anyone whom I already 'know' via the internet....



O murr


----------



## WolfTailz (May 6, 2010)

A Dog, Heckler & Koch, and SirRob most likely. Mainly because I love reading everything they post. lol


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

I would really be up to meet anyone actually.


----------



## Zrcalo (May 6, 2010)

anyone from arizona?


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anyone from arizona?



Your mom is, oOOOOHhhh!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 6, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Lol they might not have their friends if these things were known....


thats why they are call lies you know :V, even my own friends dont know everything


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> anyone from arizona?


 
Nope... East Texas here...


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 6, 2010)

-kicks open door-

Only three? OH GOD, everyone I don't name will hate me. ;^;
Lobar is a pretteh cool guy... And Willow! We could make paper chains and race toy cars together!
And that blue thing and that vegan bloke and those troll guys-- you know, those ones.

I'd hang out with Larry, but.. you know. I:<


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't derail threads all the...fffffffffffffffffffff
> Its a curse I tell you....why am I covered in fur ;^;
> God's a prick for doing this to me :|



You are furry now???
Since when?

I am alone...


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> 
> I'd want to hang out with Hkrotch, scotty, edie fantabulous, yummy'nbeefy, south syde, cannonfodder and cannibal kylie


:3

And it kinda depends on what we do. For just hanging out and playin video games, I might want people like Blueberri or some other guys not on the forums. For just general asshatery, probably CF, Exu and HK because we would need someone to tease. For talkins about random stuff, VoidRunners, Zrcalo, NTI, hell, a lot of people. Having garrose and ilrak over sometimes would be cool for doin percussiony stuff.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (May 6, 2010)

DreadFox, Lewi and ZrCalo!!!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

I bet this thread is full of people secretly baww'ing.


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I bet this thread is full of people secretly baww'ing.


 
AM NOT!

_~Sniffle~_


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 6, 2010)

Elessara said:


> AM NOT!
> 
> _~Sniffle~_



Everyone is welcomed to hang out at my place. OP didn't set a time limit on the max number of people.
Until the right is revoked.


----------



## QuixoticMutt (May 6, 2010)

Well, there are 3 people in here that I already hang out with IRL so it's all gewd :3

Also, after posting this, I am going to go through and "THIS" every single post.

EDIT: Holy shit! Nevermind! It doesn't let me.


----------



## yummynbeefy (May 6, 2010)

id have to say

H&k (assuming he is in real talk mode and not boards talk mode)
inuu
and zrcalo


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

QuixoticMutt said:


> Well, there are 3 people in here that I already hang out with IRL so it's all gewd :3
> 
> Also, after posting this, I am going to go through and "THIS" every single post.
> 
> EDIT: Holy shit! Nevermind! It doesn't let me.



haahaa


----------



## Alstor (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf, Taren Fox, and Joeyyy, with CannonFolder being the alternate. I might be too shy to hang around with the rest of you.


----------



## Chmat (May 6, 2010)

HAXX said:


> I bet this thread is full of people secretly baww'ing.


BAWW why haven't anyone mentioned me?  

Nah, kiddin', I'm too unlikeable. 
Idk really. I guess I would take Cannon Fodder for the lulz (as long as he doesn't burn me or the other two), Bleu for the hugs and pretty much anyone after that.


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 6, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'd choose you. :V
> 
> To go make me dinner.



GOOD
I made the most horrible pancakes thirty minutes ago.
They tasted like - OH SHIT. I'm on a bot.

Whenever you ask me to make you a dinner no pancakes.


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615
TarenFox
Nylak

Three awesome people I'd like to meet in real life, in hopes that they aren't internet predators.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Nothing Too Interesting said:


> Icarus615
> TarenFox
> Nylak
> 
> Three awesome people I'd like to meet in real life, in hopes that they aren't internet predators.



Why not?  Then you could all have a foursome ^^


----------



## Nothing Too Interesting (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Why not? Then you could all have a foursome ^^


 
I... actually don't know how to respond to that.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Damn I didn't think I would be mentioned as much as I was. :V

Anyways, I would hang out with all of you guys (unless you're creepy) since I am actually a social person :V


----------



## Elessara (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Why not? Then you could all have a foursome ^^


 
Why have a _*four*_some when you could have a _*fur*_some??? 

_I hate myself... _


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2010)

Tycho, Shenzi, and Ben.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Tycho, Shenzi, and Ben.


Oh noes I forgot Tycho Dx

Also <3


----------



## Ratte (May 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh noes I forgot Tycho Dx
> 
> Also <3



<3

Makmakmob too.


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <3
> 
> Makmakmob too.


Dude, we should all get together and bake brownies :3


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dude, we should all get together and bake brownies :3


Only if I get some. I fucking love brownies.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 6, 2010)

Irreverent (cool chap local-ish too), Cathulithu(local seems chill) and Blue (just  plain awesome).


----------



## Gavrill (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> Only if I get some. I fucking love brownies.


No one invited you >:[

jk you can come


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> No one invited you >:[
> 
> jk you can come


Hells yeah, FAF party, with brownies.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Molly said:


> Dude, we should all get together and bake brownies :3



"Special" brownies?

I only like the special ones.

(not that I was invited, anyway)


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Now I REALLY want some brownies....

I don't know who I'd want to hang out with... everyone here seems cool

I think if there was ever a chance to meet up with most of you I'd take it.. but I'd probably be cautious (aka chastity belt)


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

There's only one person on the forums whom I know I'd want to meet for sure. :3


----------



## Duality Jack (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> "Special" brownies?
> 
> I only like the special ones.
> 
> (not that I was invited, anyway)


 Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu-

 gotta stayyyyyyyy clean.


----------



## Garreth (May 6, 2010)

Haxx, Heckler and Koch. The rest of you can get lost.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> There's only one person on the forums whom I know I'd want to meet for sure. :3


Surgat?


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> There's only one person on the forums whom I know I'd want to meet for sure. :3


Better be me or I'll whip your ass, boy!


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Surgat?


Need it be spelled out? 


Heckler & Koch said:


> Better be me or I'll whip your ass, boy!


Well, you seem pretty cool, so I guess you can be #2 on the list.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Need it be spelled out?
> 
> Well, you seem pretty cool, so I guess you can be #2 on the list.


Fair enough.


----------



## SnowFox (May 6, 2010)

There's a lot of people I like, so I couldn't choose just 3. I'd probably be intimidated by most people on here anyway


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Need it be spelled out?


No, I can spell it pretty well. Ess yoo arr gee ay tee.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> No, I can spell it pretty well. Ess yoo arr gee ay tee.


Eff yoo zed zed why ay el i ee en.

Dammit, I'm not good at that. >.>


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I'd probably be intimidated by most people on here anyway



Are you serious?

Lol, you're like the third of fourth person who has said that.

I wanna know why.


----------



## Conker (May 6, 2010)

Probably no one :V 

But what would we be doing in said "hang out"

Drinking? Gaming? Other?

I'll drink with damn near anyone, but you furfags are bound to slip me a DRD and do God knows what to my asshole...

>:[


----------



## Attaman (May 6, 2010)

Axelfox, Cutterftl (sp?), Ascendant.

Wait, you meant us all hanging around like this, right?


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> zed


Canadians. :roll:


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Conker said:


> Probably no one :V
> 
> But what would we be doing in said "hang out"
> 
> ...



*points at custom user title* ^^


----------



## Cwebster (May 6, 2010)

Well, I can think of one. Someone called Wolfblade, who I have been desperately tring to contact. Finally sent him an email today. Anybody here know him?


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (May 6, 2010)

I'd say H&K.. Ehh I don't know who else.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Ratte, Catte, and Harebelle :3

I would choose more of course though


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Lol, you're like the third of fourth person who has said that.
> 
> I wanna know why.


Because it's easier to talk to people online than in real life. Much easier. You're less likely to get hurt by someone online, too.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Because it's easier to talk to people online than in real life. Much easier.



You think so?

I prefer talking in real life or at least over the phone.

Online is good for getting information across but stuff like INFLECTION usually doesn't work.  It is also a lot less personal.

Then again, I grew up before the internet was big enough for people to use it as a social networking tool so we *had* to do stuff in person >.>

I also walked 20 miles in the snow.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> You think so?
> 
> I prefer talking in real life or at least over the phone.
> 
> ...


Inflection can be portrayed through emoticons or italics. I believe it's more personal, because online you don't really have to worry about acting a certain way. You can just be yourself.

Besides, you can't be judged online by your appearance, voice, or physical actions. It's all just text.

Why did you walk 20 miles in the snow?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Canadians. :roll:


Eh, are we going to have a problem?


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Eh, are we going to have a problem?


Eh, I don't think so, eh. I actually eh really eh like eh Canada, eh.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eh, I don't think so, eh. I actually eh really eh like eh Canada, eh.


Good, I didn't want to have to beat you till you started seeing colo*u*rs.


----------



## SnowFox (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Lol, you're like the third of fourth person who has said that.
> 
> I wanna know why.



A lot of what SirRob said but I'm also pretty dull to be around if I don't know someone that well. I feel I couldn't really compete with people at being a real person.


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Why did you walk 20 miles in the snow?



Probably school.

Which was most likely uphill, both to and from.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

And here I was thinking you all wouldn't wanna hang around me :3

Thanks Harebelle, SirRob, and Alstor
Now I don't have to go and bawww


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Probably school.
> 
> Which was most likely uphill, both to and from.


My dad said something along those lines about his trips to school.


WillowWulf said:


> And here I was thinking you all wouldn't wanna hang around me :3
> 
> Thanks Harebelle, SirRob, and Alstor
> Now I don't have to go and bawww


You're a likable person. You shouldn't ever think otherwise.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And here I was thinking you all wouldn't wanna hang around me :3
> 
> Thanks Harebelle, SirRob, and Alstor
> Now I don't have to go and bawww


I'd hang out with you. =[


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> You're a likable person. You shouldn't ever think otherwise.





Heckler & Koch said:


> I'd hang out with you. =[


:3

This thread is making my day better

(I forgot to mention TDA and Leon..how could I  )


----------



## Yaril47 (May 6, 2010)

ATTACK1942=BKF, H&K maybe, and Lunar Wolf.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Inflection can be portrayed through emoticons or italics. I believe it's more personal, because online you don't really have to worry about acting a certain way. You can just be yourself.
> 
> Besides, you can't be judged online by your appearance, voice, or physical actions. It's all just text.
> 
> Why did you walk 20 miles in the snow?



I didn't -- I was kidding.  I started to sound like an old fart saying "BACK IN MY DAY..."



SnowFox said:


> A lot of what SirRob said but I'm also pretty dull to be around if I don't know someone that well. I feel I couldn't really compete with people at being a real person.



I think too many people feel pressured they need to act a certain way around people or not be boring.  If you have two people together who are boring it can get kind of dumb, like "What do you want to do?  "  "...I don't know, what do _you_ want to do" and so on, but I don't usually care because I'm generally pretty good at coming up with stuff to do.


----------



## Vikar (May 6, 2010)

Heckler and Koch, Commander Kitty, and Attaman.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I think too many people feel pressured they need to act a certain way around people or not be boring.  If you have two people together who are boring it can get kind of dumb, like "What do you want to do?  "  "...I don't know, what do _you_ want to do" and so on, but I don't usually care because I'm generally pretty good at coming up with stuff to do.


Do you want to know why people feel that way? It's because if you don't, no one will want to be friends with you. Why hang out with some quiet loser when you have other people you can be with?


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

H&K, Scotty, and someone as yet undecided.


----------



## Melo (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> H&K, Scotty, and someone as yet undecided.



Is it because you want to hang out with them or is it because they're foxes?


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Do you want to know why people feel that way? It's because if you don't, no one will want to be friends with you. Why hang out with some quiet loser when you have other people you can be with?



Actually, I tend to like the quieter more introverted types because they are usually more insightful when they do have something to say.

Besides, talking too much can be annoying, too.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Is it because you want to hang out with them or is it because they're foxes?


Bit of both. Î£:3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Too many to choose. X3 I would like to meet everyone but I'm shy. :3c


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Actually, I tend to like the quieter more introverted types because they are usually more insightful when they do have something to say.
> 
> Besides, talking too much can be annoying, too.


I like them too. But most people wouldn't bother with them.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Too many to choose. X3 I would like to meet everyone but I'm shy. :3c


Me too :/
The shy part that is


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Me too :/
> The shy part that is


Shyness=Awkward Moment


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> Shyness=Awkward Moment


Yea, but it might not be as bad after a while you know

These guys are usually nice to me


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but it might not be as bad after a while you know
> 
> These guys are usually nice to me


Yup me too.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea, but it might not be as bad after a while you know
> 
> These guys are usually nice to me


I'm usually nice to everyone unless they start on me.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I'm usually nice to everyone unless they start on me.


That's so true. Main reason for "Interwebmania".


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Why not?  Then you could all have a foursome ^^



wait wat


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> Eff yoo zed zed why ay el i ee en.
> 
> Dammit, I'm not good at that. >.>



see yoo tee eye eee

:3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Somebody quick make a summary of what I missed =o


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quick make a summary of what I missed =o


Not much.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> wait wat



yiff! yiff!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quick make a summary of what I missed =o


There was merriment and butthurt all around... :V


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Somebody quick make a summary of what I missed =o


I don't think you missed much of anything :/

But I could be wrong, I just got here


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> yiff! yiff!


Murr?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> see yoo tee eye eee
> 
> :3


ar ay double-you ar

:3


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

H&K
leon
...either CannonFodder or Drunken Ace.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> There was merriment and butthurt all around... :V


I see.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Oh Shi-! I forgot about leon D:
I change Fru Fru to leon, but now Fru Fru is left out :'[


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> ar ay double-you ar
> 
> :3


yiff?


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh Shi-! I forgot about leon D:
> I change Fru Fru to leon, but now Fru Fru is left out :'[



he hasn't been on in forever. I miss him


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> he hasn't been on in forever. I miss him


Who, Leon?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> see yoo tee eye eee
> 
> :3



eye    sea    doubleyou aech ay tee     ewe      dee eye dee      tee aech ee are ee... :V


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who, Leon?



yeah.


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> eye    sea    doubleyou aech ay tee     ewe      dee eye dee      tee aech ee are ee... :V


...
My head hurts now...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> ...
> My head hurts now...


Then my job is complete... Super ninja lizard away!!!! :V


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yeah.


I've seen him on a couple of times, but he's not on as much as he used to be it seems :/


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've seen him on a couple of times, but he's not on as much as he used to be it seems :/



I know. Who will share lulzy sexual innuendos with me now? TwT


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Haxx, Heckler and Koch. The rest of you can get lost.


Hey asshole.


...I have a compass.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

wow H&K is popular..


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> wow H&K is popular..


I think most people just want to piss him off IRL.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I think most people just want to piss him off IRL.



I think H&K is cool. Eh trolls furrehs and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I think most people just want to piss him off IRL.


I gotta warn ya, that's hard to do. :V


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I gotta warn ya, that's hard to do. :V


Warn me?
You expecting a visit? :3


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I gotta warn ya, that's hard to do. :V


I'll take that as a challenge, then.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think H&K is cool. Eh trolls furrehs and doesn't afraid of anything.


He hasn't been trolling as much lately.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

Fuzzy seems cool. Taren seems cool too. Also that guy with the "I'm here to tell you about the octagon!" thing goin on. That was pretty epic.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Fuzzy seems cool. Taren seems cool too. Also that guy with the "I'm here to tell you about the octagon!" thing goin on. That was pretty epic.


CynicalCirno


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

I've only been mentioned once.
*I'm pouting*


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've seen him on a couple of times, but he's not on as much as he used to be it seems :/


Yeah he is busy, he doesn't talk to me either :<


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've only been mentioned once.
> *I'm pouting*


I've been mentioned more times than CannonFodder?! How is this so??

I might hang out with you :3


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've only been mentioned once.
> *I'm pouting*


Sharks aren't the most approachable of creatures.


----------



## Slyck (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sharks aren't the most approachable of creatures.



Kind of like cannonfodder, huh?




WillowWulf said:


> CynicalCirno




FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I've only been mentioned once.
> *I'm pouting*



what? You've been mentioned twice.

I haven't at all. T^T


make that 5 times >.>


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Sharks aren't the most approachable of creatures.


I've always wanted one of those little bala sharks that you can get from the pet store for like $5





See?


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what? You've been mentioned twice.
> 
> I haven't at all. T^T


Witches aren't the most approachable of creatures.


WillowWulf said:


> I've always wanted one of those little bala sharks that you can get from the pet store for like $5


Is that actually classified as a shark? Freaky.

I don't really like fish... They can be pretty, but they seem so... soulless to me.


Slyck said:


> Kind of like cannonfodder, huh?


Not necessarily.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Witches aren't the most approachable of creatures.



I'm not a witch, I only cosplay as one.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is that actually classified as a shark? Freaky


I'm not entirely sure really :/


----------



## Aden (May 6, 2010)

That's okay I hate you all anyway >:V  ....... :c


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's okay I hate you all anyway >:V
> :c


;^;


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> That's okay I hate you all anyway >:V  ....... :c


I don't hate you. =[


----------



## Xipoid (May 6, 2010)

Aden said:


> ....... :c




It could be mutual.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm not a witch, I only cosplay as one.


Heh.


Aden said:


> ....... :c


I got the impression that you didn't care either way.


----------



## CannonFodder (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Is that actually classified as a shark? Freaky.


Yes


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yes


Mind = Blown.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Mind = Blown.



kinky


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> kinky


How could you possibly-

Oh wait. Furries.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> How could you possibly-
> 
> Oh wait. Furries.



man, I was like this before I realized my fursonality.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> what? You've been mentioned twice.
> 
> I haven't at all. T^T
> 
> ...


I have been mentioned 6 times.



Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> 
> I'd want to hang out with Hkrotch, scotty, edie fantabulous,  yummy'nbeefy, south syde, cannonfodder and cannibal kylie


And holy shit once by Zrcalo O_O Now I have another candidate... but you know what you can come to :>


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've always wanted one of those little bala sharks that you can get from the pet store for like $5
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have two, one was named Hallo and the other one Ween.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I have been mentioned 6 times.
> 
> 
> And holy shit once by Zrcalo O_O Now I have another candidate... but you know what you can come to :>



no one wants to hang with me. I'm just an annoying newfag T^T


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I used to have two, one was named Hallo and the other one Ween.


I could never have them because they'd get too big for the tank we had :/


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no one wants to hang with me. I'm just an annoying newfag T^T


Ill hang with you.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could never have them because they'd get too big for the tank we had :/


That's what a bathtub is for.


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> no one wants to hang with me. I'm just an annoying newfag T^T


I'm newer to the site than you though 

So there's hope 
*snuggle* (..wait, why am I snuggling a witch??)


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Oh Shi-! I forgot about leon D:
> I change Fru Fru to leon, but now Fru Fru is left out :'[


 
It's ok, I'll be fine

over here

all alone

just me and this razor blade

/wrist

nah jk, I'm fine ^^


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

OMG Ju-ju Bee is the cutest nickname eveeeerrrrrr.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Ill hang with you.



you don't know me >.>

...do you?



WillowWulf said:


> I'm newer to the site than you though
> 
> So there's hope
> *snuggle* (..wait, why am I snuggling a witch??)



that makes me feel even worse T^T

and just because I'm a witch doesn't mean I'm baaad DX


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you don't know me >.>
> 
> ...do you?



...n-no. *hides binoculars under bed* 

But I can know ya if ya let me. ~<3


----------



## Willow (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> that makes me feel even worse T^T
> 
> and just because I'm a witch doesn't mean I'm baaad DX


*bites*

I must nom your soul


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> ...n-no. *hides binoculars under bed*
> 
> But I can know ya if ya let me. ~<3



yes true...



WillowWulf said:


> *bites*
> 
> I must nom your soul



DX GARGH How do I know your death thread touch won't affect me?


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

My name better be in these pages. Somewhere. :V


----------



## CFox (May 6, 2010)

I'll just be over here in this corner, silently sob'ing away. 

3:


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Teco said:


> My name better be in these pages. Somewhere. :V



*forgot*

Oh yeah, you're on my list :3c


----------



## Convel (May 6, 2010)

i would hang out with anyone, i'm pretty easy going


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> yes true...
> 
> 
> 
> DX GARGH How do I know your death thread touch won't affect me?



Hey we're all wolves here. We can have a wolf party.


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> *forgot*
> 
> Oh yeah, you're on my list :3c



I better be :V


----------



## Scotty1700 (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eh, I don't think so, eh. I actually eh really eh like eh Canada, eh.



LMAO I love Canadians, I'm good friends with a few of em and they're funnier than shit.



Wyldfyre said:


> H&K, Scotty, and someone as yet undecided.



Woohoo! 



CJ-Yiffers said:


> I'll just be over here in this corner, silently sob'ing away.
> 3:



Well you can count on me to want to be with you <3


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> man, I was like this before I realized my fursonality.





AleutheWolf said:


> I realized my fursonality.





AleutheWolf said:


> I realized my *fursonality.*


.


AleutheWolf said:


> my *fursonality.*





AleutheWolf said:


> *fursonality.*


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> .


 
Man, you're sure being *fur*ocious about this


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> It's ok, I'll be fine
> 
> over here
> 
> ...


~<3 I guess if Zcalo is there you can come too. 


AleutheWolf said:


> no one wants to hang with me. I'm just an annoying newfag T^T


HAH! I mean. :< How unfortunate.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> Man, you're sure being *fur*ocious about this


He needs to learn to furgive and furget.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> .


I don't see the furoblem.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> ~<3 I guess if Zcalo is there you can come too.


 
Woot! Me and Zrcalo are tight, yo!  *does finger twistee thing*


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> Man, you're sure being *fur*ocious about this





Zseliq said:


> I don't see the furoblem.





CrispSkittlez said:


> He needs to learn to furgive and furget.


I hate all of you.


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you.


Furwhy furwould furyou furhate furus furjust furfor furchanging furaround fura furfew furwords? FurI fursay furyou're furjust fura furfursecutor!


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you.



FURSECUTION!



SirRob said:


> Furwhy furwould furyou furhate furus furjust furfor furchanging furaround fura furfew furwords? FurI fursay furyou're furjust fura furfursecutor!



what in the hell...?


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Crisp, did I ever mention that I like your avatar? Because I do.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you.


lol


Zseliq said:


> Crisp, did I ever mention that I like your avatar? Because I do.


Yeah, it's swell.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I hate all of you.


 
Thanks for infurming us

Your hate may be furvent and furmidable

But we are not furlorn

We all still love you.......... furever


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Furwhy furwould furyou furhate furus furjust furfor furchanging furaround fura furfew furwords? FurI fursay furyou're furjust fura furfursecutor!





AleutheWolf said:


> FURSECUTION!


I am a fursecutor.

Now keep bawwwing, it's fun to watch.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Hey we're all wolves here. We can have a wolf party.



We're all chicks too...

so would it be a bitchin wolf party?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Crisp, did I ever mention that I like your avatar? Because I do.


Thanks, I think it suits me furfectly. :3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I am a fursecutor.
> 
> Now keep bawwwing, it's fun to watch.


I don't bawwwww. You wouldn't think I am very fun.
Haha, lol I bawwwww all the time.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> We're all chicks too...
> 
> so would it be a bitchin wolf party?



Fursonaly I think it would be a bitchin' wulf party.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I don't bawwwww. You wouldn't think I am very fun.
> Haha, lol I bawwwww all the time.




'aaaay neko! Let's go bawling sometime. 

:V



Zseliq said:


> Fursonaly I think it would be a bitchin' wulf party.



oh fur sure.


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

I read some of the puns on this page of the thread, and began to vomit violently.  My stomach still hurts.  I've also lost my will to live.  In conclusion:
*THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!*


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> I am a fursecutor.
> 
> Now keep bawwwing, it's fun to watch.


You're not a fursecutor! You're just a cutie little ostrich!  â™¥ â™¥ â™¥


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> I read some of the puns on this page of the thread, and began to vomit violently. My stomach still hurts. I've also lost my will to live. In conclusion:
> *THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!*


 
I guess this is my punishment





*snicker*


----------



## Icky (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> I read some of the puns on this page of the thread, and began to vomit violently.  My stomach still hurts.  I've also lost my will to live.  In conclusion:
> *THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!*



Dude, you're saying everything I want to say, and you have a taco as an avatar.

Welcome, awesome guy.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf because wolf witches are hot
N106 because tacos are hot
SirRob because I'm scared


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> I read some of the puns on this page of the thread, and began to vomit violently.  My stomach still hurts.  I've also lost my will to live.  In conclusion:
> *THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!*



Pun? Don't you mean...._*FUN?*_

*dies*


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> I guess this is my punishment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am going to kill myself now...


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> SirRob because I'm scared


â™¥


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> AleutheWolf because *wolf witches are hot*
> N106 because tacos are hot
> SirRob because I'm scared



=D

-hugs-



N106 said:


> I am going to kill myself now...



not if you're ate first

:V


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> I am going to kill myself now...


 
Not befur the rest of us!



AleutheWolf said:


> not if you're eaten furst
> 
> :V


 
furx'd


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> not if you're ate first
> 
> :V


You cannot eat me... you'll get explosive diarrhea.  It'll be the worst day of your life.



			
				garoose said:
			
		

> Not befur the rest of us!
> 
> furx'd


I'm getting that warm and fuzzy feeling that I get right before I GO ON A DESTRUCTIVE RAMPAGE!!!!  FEAR ME!!!  FUR ME!!!
Now I'm a hypocrite.  Thanks garoose...


----------



## Delta (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> Not befur the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> furx'd


Dearest lord...


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Daddy Daddy Daddy huuurrrrryy
I think I saw something scuuuuuurrrryy


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> You cannot eat me... you'll get explosive diarrhea.  It'll be the worst day of your life.



I've worked at a Taco Bell fur three years...every day having it fur lunch...you are no match fur me.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> You cannot eat me... you'll get explosive diarrhea. It'll be the worst day of your life.


 
That's one bad taco...umm.... fur eating?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> 'aaaay neko! Let's go bawling sometime.
> 
> :V
> 
> ...


Did you just say neko fur some ungodly reason.


N106 said:


> I am going to kill myself now...


Noooooo! You're purrfect for me!


garoose said:


> Not befur the rest of us!
> 
> 
> 
> furx'd


Agreed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> I guess this is my punishment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You... you just... :lol: damn, I laughed...


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You... you just... :lol: damn, I laughed...


 
That's unfurtunate

(lol anyone hate me yet?)


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Did you just say neko fur some ungodly reason.
> .



Neko

Niko

u c wut I deed thar?


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Aww noone knows that song...maybe I should post the Freakin Candy Bra vid here. >:]


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> That's unfurtunate
> 
> (lol anyone hate me yet?)



people who make puns are awesome in my book


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

*taco suicide*

Now I'm in Taco Hell.  See what you did?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Goddammit guys, I go to bed, go to work, and come back and this topic already has 350 posts. xD You guys rock.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Goddammit guys, I go to bed, go to work, and come back and this topic already has 350 posts. xD You guys rock.



furk yes!


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> *taco suicide*
> 
> Now I'm in Taco Hell.  See what you did?


Invader Zim. That was a funny show.


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> furk yes!


 
NOOO Furking A!.... furk was gonna be my next pun, now I'm out of ideas

Edit: Wait, I got it!  YOU PURRLOINER!


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> *taco hermit crab*
> 
> Now I'm in Taco Shell.  See what you did?





N106 said:


> *taco falls into hole*
> 
> Now I'm in Taco Well.  See what you did?





N106 said:


> *taco hair styling*
> 
> Now I'm in Taco Gel.  See what you did?





N106 said:


> *taco commits crime*
> 
> Now I'm in Taco Cell.  See what you did?


Yes I do see what you did.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Neko
> 
> Niko
> 
> u c wut I deed thar?


Sure >.>


Taren Fox said:


> Goddammit guys, I go to bed, go to work, and come back and this topic already has 350 posts. xD You guys rock.


Fur real? We is furiends?


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Fur real? We is furiends?


*FUUUUUUUUU-*


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmlFd7XRtkM
Its a fureakin candy bra.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Goddammit guys, I go to bed, go to work, and come back and this topic already has 350 posts. xD You guys rock.



Too bad nobody picked you to meet with.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> *FUUUUUUUUU-R*



furx'd


----------



## garoose (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> *FUUUUUUUUU-*


 
*RRRRRRRRRRRR*

GOD DAMMIT YOU NINJA!


----------



## SirRob (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Too bad nobody picked you to meet with.


Actually quite a bit of people did pick him. :|


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

garoose said:


> *RRRRRRRRRRRR*
> 
> GOD DAMMIT YOU NINJA!



BELIEVE IT!!!!11!2


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> BELIEVE IT!!!!11!2


I am a slow ninja, my cousin called me that too.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Actually quite a bit of people did pick him. :|



Yeah, probably, I was just trying to be a jackass.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Daddy Daddy Daddy huuurrrrryy
> I think I saw something scuuuuuurrrryy


Son what's all this screaming for?
You're gonna wake the neighbors next door.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Too bad nobody picked you to meet with.


Did anybody pick you?


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, probably, I was just trying to be a jackass.


If it makes you feel any better, you're the coolest FoxDogWolfTigerTriceratops I know. :3


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Did anybody pick you?



I am quite sure they did not.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> If it makes you feel any better, you're the coolest FoxDogWolfTigerTriceratops I know. :3



Oh, murrwoofrawr.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Son what's all this screaming for?
> You're gonna wake the neighbors next door.


Daddy I think there's a SPIDER on my floor
Is it?
Aaannnd will you squish it?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Daddy I think there's a SPIDER on my floor
> Is it?
> Aaannnd will you squish it?


You call me up here in the middle of the night to come into your and destroy life. Is that what they teach you in Sunday school?


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You call me up here in the middle of the night to come into your and destroy life. Is that what they teach you in Sunday school?


But dad its gross
 its got million legs!
A billion eyes!
A trillion eggs!


----------



## Mentova (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You call me up here in the middle of the night to come into your and destroy life. Is that what they teach you in Sunday school?


Thanks to your username I have the Ozzy song stuck in my head.


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You call me up here in the middle of the night to come into your and destroy life. Is that what they teach you in Sunday school?



Will you ride my white horse?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I am quite sure they did not.


Awe poor lil' guy, want to joi me and mah crew?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> But dad its gross
> its got million legs!
> A billion eyes!
> A trillion eggs!


Son it's not disgusting it's just reality. Take a deep breath and appreciate life. How would you feel if a giant hand came out of the sky and decided to crush you?


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Awe poor lil' guy, want to joi me and mah crew?



But there is only room for four, and I should probably count for as much as 1.5 persons, myself.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Son it's not disgusting it's just reality. Take a deep breath and appreciate life. How would you feel if a giant hand came out of the sky and decided to crush you?


I guess I'd be scared. But Daaaaady, what if the spider hurts me?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I guess I'd be scared. But Daaaaady, what if the spider hurts me?


I'd say you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> I'd say you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel-Air.



I whistled for the cab and when it came near the license plate said *FUR*ESH and it had dice in on the mirror.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Oh, murrwoofrawr.


You're avatar is really cute. <3~ Jus sayin... ;3


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I whistled for the cab and when it came near the license plate said *FUR*ESH and it had dice in on the mirror.


That's it. I'm out.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You're avatar is really cute. <3~ Jus sayin... ;3



Yeah, and I look like that IRL. For reals, yo. Exactly. In fact, that is a photograph of me. Srsly. I mean, I'm a human, but if I was a dog type thing, I'd look like that.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> That's it. I'm out.


I thought we were *fur*iends I thought we were *fur*amily.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I thought we were *fur*iends I thought we were *fur*amily.


http://media.ign.com/games/image/article/738/738102/gaijin4koma_peersblog_1200684654.jpg


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I whistled for the cab and when it came near the license plate said *FUR*ESH and it had dice in on the mirror.


_*THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!1111oneeleven3.1417piecaketaco
*_


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

But I'm awesome!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> But I'm awesome!


No you're not dude, don't lie.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> But there is only room for four, and I should probably count for as much as 1.5 persons, myself.


There is room for a few more than four in my van 


N106 said:


> _*THOU SHALT NOT PUN!!!!1111oneeleven3.1417piecaketaco
> *_


LIAR! LIAR LIAR! No! You cannot be telling me the truth!


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> But I'm awesome!


If you pun, you can never be awesome.  Ever.
Really.  It's scientifically impossible.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> There is room for a few more than four in my van
> 
> LIAR! LIAR LIAR! No! You cannot be telling me the truth!



OMG you have a van!? <3


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

On second thought, which 3 of you have the biggest dicks?


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

I'm awesome!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Yeah, and I look like that IRL. For reals, yo. Exactly. In fact, that is a photograph of me. Srsly. I mean, I'm a human, but if I was a dog type thing, I'd look like that.


PM me sometime if you wanna webcam. ;3


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I'm awesome!


A quarter of my life gone by and I met all of my friends online.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> A quarter of my life gone by and I met all of my friends online.


Mother fucker I'm awesome! I will run away from a brawl


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> On second thought, which 3 of you have the biggest dicks?



ME ME ME!!!!


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Mother fucker I'm awesome! I will run away from a brawl


There's no voicemail, nobody called.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> There's no voicemail, nobody called.


I can't afford to buy eight balls
And I talk to myself on my Facebook wall
I'm awesome


----------



## Enwon (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Mother fucker I'm awesome! I will run away from a brawl


No you're not.  You make puns.
Let me express my thoughts in the most subtle way humanly possible.
_*IF YOU MAKE PUNS, YOU WILL NEVER EVER BE AWESOME FOR ANY REASON!!!*_


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> ME ME ME!!!!



Hmmm... Not sure if this is a clever ruse.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> PM me sometime if you wanna webcam. ;3



Yeah, but I don't have one of those, but I can assure you that I am a somewhat averagely odd looking guy, usually unshaven, with a few gray hairs, and hipster glasses.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I can't afford to buy eight balls
> And I talk to myself on my Facebook wall
> I'm awesome


You know my pants sag low even though that went out of style like ten years ago.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> No you're not.  You make puns.
> Let me express my thoughts in the most subtle way humanly possible.
> _*IF YOU MAKE PUNS, YOU WILL NEVER EVER BE AWESOME FOR ANY REASON!!!*_


You are a taco. You turn into poop.


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

N106 said:


> No you're not.  You make puns.
> Let me express my thoughts in the most subtle way humanly possible.
> _*IF YOU MAKE PUNS, YOU WILL NEVER EVER BE AWESOME FOR ANY REASON!!!*_



Fureal?


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> Fureal?


http://media.ign.com/games/image/article/738/738102/gaijin4koma_peersblog_1200684654.jpg


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You know my pants sag low even though that went out of style like ten years ago.


 I got the swagger of a cripple


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> http://media.ign.com/games/image/article/738/738102/gaijin4koma_peersblog_1200684654.jpg



WOW WHAT A BORING PICTURE


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Zseliq said:


> I got the swagger of a cripple


Woah, woah, woah. That's just offensive.


----------



## Sauvignon (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> You are a taco. You turn into poop.



Yeah, but tacos are soooo good before they turn into poop.


----------



## Mr. Crowley (May 6, 2010)

Ricky said:


> herp derp


http://forums.furaffinity.net/customavatars/avatar19699_46.gif


----------



## Zseliq (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> Woah, woah, woah. That's just offensive.


Oh yes!
The girls are repulsed
So I hide in my hood like i'm joinin a cult


lol really? really.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> On second thought, which 3 of you have the biggest dicks?


I'm out of the running.


Zseliq said:


> Fureal?


Fur shizzle.


----------



## Tao (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm out of the running.



Well, your hawtness counts for 9 inches.


----------



## Teco (May 6, 2010)

*steps in* ..Oh fuuuuuu... *silently back out of the room* 
Fucking. ...Fur..ries. 

mine's the best.


----------



## Aleu (May 6, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I'm out of the running.
> 
> Fur shizzle.



fur-tastic


----------



## Ricky (May 6, 2010)

Mr. Crowley said:


> http://forums.furaffinity.net/customavatars/avatar19699_46.gif



psst...  it's the Den.  You can post inline pictures.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 6, 2010)

This topic needs stickied. ;3


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Faris said:


> Well, your hawtness counts for 9 inches.


Ohly Jeez, I have hawtness 


Teco said:


> *steps in* ..Oh fuuuuuu... *silently back out of the room*
> Fucking. ...Fur..ries.
> 
> mine's the best.


=3


----------

